# grub   & von console nach kde (gelöst)

## siringo

bin noch relativ neu in der linuxwelt.... und hab schon probleme *g*

hab die gentoo installationscd runtergeladen und eingelegt... 

hab die festplatte partitioniert, mit filesystem ausgestattet.. 

gentoo, kde und grub gemerged und compiliert,

nach dem reboot startet der pc grub...

1) was muss ich dann eingeben damit er mir gentoo startet?

2) wie kann ich aus der konsole kde starten?

danke für die hilfeLast edited by siringo on Thu Oct 06, 2005 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

Was du machen musst? Vielleicht die Dokumentation lesen?

1) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

2) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml

----------

## siringo

seufz.... wenn ich das nicht gemacht hätte.. wär ich nicht hier.... 

bin alle schritte durchgegangen... klappt aber nicht... 

ich bin hier weil ich denke das ich was übersehen hab und es einfach noch mal erklärt haben will....

aber ich kenn das ja selber.. gibt immer wieder ein paar hochnäsige typen die glauben das immer jeder alles geschriebene verstehen muss....

naja

hilft mir trotzdem wer?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

na dann poste halt mal deine grub.conf (und deine /etc/fstab wenn wir schon dabei sind)

----------

## siringo

wo finde ich die grub conf und was ist etc/fstab?

----------

## tango

Tut mir leid, aber wenn du das nicht weißt solltest du vielleicht erstmal mit einer einstiegsfreundlichen Distri anfangen..

Dort dann die Grundlagen lernen..

Da du noch nicht mal weißt wie du die /etc/fstab findest, ist schade und kann nach meiner Einschätzung kein Gentoo-User sein,bzw. damit glücklich werden..

tango

----------

## SinoTech

@ siringo

Was "pablo_supertux" geschrieben hat war nicht hochnäsig. Es geht einfach nur darum das im Handbuch eigentlich alles gut beschrieben ist und wenn du nicht einmal weiß wo die "fstab" oder die "grub.conf" liegt, zeigt das, das du lediglich aus dem Handbuch abgetippt hast ohne auch nur zu versucht zu haben das ganze zu verstehen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> und wenn du nicht einmal weiß wo die "fstab" oder die "grub.conf" liegt, zeigt das, das du lediglich aus dem Handbuch abgetippt hast ohne auch nur zu versucht zu haben das ganze zu verstehen. 

 

Wenn es Gentoo spezifische Fragen wären könnte ich es noch nachvollziehen..

Wenn es bspw. was über Portage wäre aber die fstab ist ja wohl auf jedem Linux System vorhanden, die grub.conf bzw. menu.lst auch (sofern installiert)

tango

----------

## siringo

ich hab gesagt das ich neuling bin

und ein umsteiger hat es in der linux umgebung nicht leicht da fast alle befehle anders lauten.........

----------

## tango

Du verstehst nicht ganz worauf ich heraus möchte..

Ich war genauso Anfänger wie du nur habe ich damals nicht gleich mit Gentoo angefangen, denn Gentoo ist für fortgeschrittene User, das steht auch in der Doku...

Dir täte eine andere Distri sicherlich besser aber wenn du dich bemühst kannst du auch bei Gentoo bleiben..

tango

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *siringo wrote:*   

> wo finde ich die grub conf und was ist etc/fstab?

 

grub im handbook

fstab im handbook

da beides ausfuehrlich im handbook beschrieben ist, und du nicht mal was davon weisst, gehe ich davon aus dass du eben doch manches uebersprungen hast. Verständnis hin oder her, die erinnerung muesste noch halbwegs vorhanden sein (ja auch bei neulingen).

meine empfehlung: wenn du mit gentoo als neuling gluecklich werden willst, dann hilft nur viel lesen (und viel zeit investieren). wie ich schon sagte wenns bei den 2 sachen schon hapert, dann wirds noch andere "gedaechtnisluecken" geben - lies das handbook noch mal von vorne durch und nimm dir die zeit alles zu verstehen.

es gibt natuerlich auch distros da hast du keine solche installation, da kann man deutlich "fauler" sein, und mit der zeit lernt man sicher auch das ein oder andere, mit dem dann eine gentoo installation leichter wird.

ueberleg dir was du willst, und was du auch bereit bist zu tun. ich bezweifle, dass hier irgendwer laune hat dir das handbook nochmal aufzuschreiben.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi siringo,

 *siringo wrote:*   

> ich hab gesagt das ich neuling bin
> 
> und ein umsteiger hat es in der linux umgebung nicht leicht da fast alle befehle anders lauten.........

 

wie du an meinem Anmeldedatum sehen kannst bin ich auch ein Neuling. Gentoo installieren ist nicht wirklich schwer wenn du dir die Doku (für deine Maschine) durchgelesen hast (es gibt sie übrigens auch in Deutsch so versteht man jeden Kniff sofort und muss nicht das Gehirn verrenken).

Wenn du Schritt für Schritt durchgehst lernst du auch die "Orte" kennen wo sich die besagten config files befinden. Wenn dein System dann steht (d.h. du siehst dann die Konsole wo du dich einlogen kannst) dann kannst du kde oder was auch immer emergen. Du mußt aber ersteinmal so weit kommen das deine Kiste ohne zu meckern bis dahin kommt. Wie gesagt immer schön langsam und gründlich lesen. Gentoo ist nicht an einem Tag fertig installiert. Ich habe am 23.08.2005 angefangen und habe jetzt (30.09.05) mein System so langsam da wo ich es hin haben will und ich habe mich vorher schon 2 Jahre mit Suse herumgeschlagen (kann ich dir nur von abraten -> Suse dann lieber 2 Monate investieren und ein vernünftiges System aufsetzen).

Debian kann ich dir auch nicht empfehlen da es nicht aktuell ist und ich bei der Install schon recht früh (darf ich eigendlich garnicht sagen...  :Embarassed:  war beim einstellen der Tastatur!!! is total mieß bei Debian gemacht...) gescheitet bin (bei Gentoo lief alles bis auf ein paar kleine Flüchtigkeitsfehler die schnell behoben waren)!!!

Wenn du dich wirklich mit Linux beschäftigen und was darüber lernen willst kann ich dir nur Gentoo empfehlen. Nirgendwo anders lernst du so viel wie bei Gentoo.

Kopf nicht hängen lassen und noch mal von vorne anfangen  :Very Happy: .

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## Anarcho

Es kommt auch auf die persönliche Einstellung an:

Wenn ich von jemandem zu hören bekomme "Poste mal die fstab" und ich habe keine Ahnung wo die sein soll, dann versuche ich das rauszufinden. Erst wenn das nicht gelingt frage ich nach wo die denn eigentlich hingehört. Du würdest dir sogar Zeit ersparen, denn wenn du das als Frage postest musst du warten bis dir jemand antwortet. Dann kannst du die fstab suchen und den Inhalt hier posten. Dann musst du wieder warten bis jemand darauf antwortet. Da kannst du dir ein paar Schritte sparen wenn du 5 min investierst und nachschaust wo die fstab ist. 

Aber leider tritt dieses Phänomen hier öfters auf.

----------

## siringo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Es kommt auch auf die persönliche Einstellung an:
> 
> Wenn ich von jemandem zu hören bekomme "Poste mal die fstab" und ich habe keine Ahnung wo die sein soll, dann versuche ich das rauszufinden. Erst wenn das nicht gelingt frage ich nach wo die denn eigentlich hingehört. Du würdest dir sogar Zeit ersparen, denn wenn du das als Frage postest musst du warten bis dir jemand antwortet. Dann kannst du die fstab suchen und den Inhalt hier posten. Dann musst du wieder warten bis jemand darauf antwortet. Da kannst du dir ein paar Schritte sparen wenn du 5 min investierst und nachschaust wo die fstab ist. 
> 
> Aber leider tritt dieses Phänomen hier öfters auf.

 

nicht jeder ist rund um die uhr am pc, bzw in der nähe seines linux-pcs..... und je mehr hinweise man inzwischen bekommt umso einfacher ist die suche....

----------

## siringo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie du an meinem Anmeldedatum sehen kannst bin ich auch ein Neuling. Gentoo installieren ist nicht wirklich schwer wenn du dir die Doku (für deine Maschine) durchgelesen hast (es gibt sie übrigens auch in Deutsch so versteht man jeden Kniff sofort und muss nicht das Gehirn verrenken).

 

sich auf eine anleitung zu verlassen ist heute nicht immer einfach, weil eine anleitung nie so umfangreich ist um alle problemlösungen parat zu haben, trotzdem hab ich sie gelesen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn dein System dann steht (d.h. du siehst dann die Konsole wo du dich einlogen kannst) dann kannst du kde oder was auch immer emergen. Du mußt aber ersteinmal so weit kommen das deine Kiste ohne zu meckern bis dahin kommt. 
> 
> 

 

soweit bin ich ja schon... mein system steht... und ich habe kde gemerged....

nur weiss ich nicht wie ich es starten soll.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du dich wirklich mit Linux beschäftigen und was darüber lernen willst kann ich dir nur Gentoo empfehlen. Nirgendwo anders lernst du so viel wie bei Gentoo.

 

das hab ich schon gemerkt... deswegen bin ich auch bei gentoo hängengeblieben und nicht sofort auf ne andere distri zurückgegangen, hab vorher schon mit suse, mandrake, ubuntu,lindows,crux,knoppix,yoper,dsl, und alinux zu tun gehabt..aber bei keiner distribution braucht man tieferes wissen....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kopf nicht hängen lassen und noch mal von vorne anfangen .
> 
> 

 

nene *g* mach ich schon nicht... ich lass mich auch nicht entmutigen... anscheinend bin ich ja nicht der einzige der nicht weiss wie man kde zum laufen bekommt....hast ja gesehen, 10 postings im threat aber kein einziger hat irgendwas nützliches gesagt  :Smile:  alles nur wichtigtuereiLast edited by siringo on Sat Oct 01, 2005 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## siringo

 *kil wrote:*   

> na dann poste halt mal deine grub.conf (und deine /etc/fstab wenn wir schon dabei sind)

 

wenn du statt /etc/fstab einfach partitionsliste gesagt hättest wär ich schneller draufgekommen  :Wink: 

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1         1        14    105808+  15  FAT32

/dev/hda2         15        81    506520   83  Linux 

/dev/hda5         82      3876  28690200   82  Linux swap

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2

----------

## siringo

 *siringo wrote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*   na dann poste halt mal deine grub.conf (und deine /etc/fstab wenn wir schon dabei sind) 
> 
> wenn du statt /etc/fstab einfach partitionsliste gesagt hättest wär ich schneller draufgekommen 
> 
> Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System
> ...

 

und im moment ist mein problem das ich zwar in den bootloader komme, aber die datei /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2 nicht gefunden werden kann ?!

----------

## SinoTech

Na, da du anscheinend keine extra Boot-Partition hast, liegt der kernel bei dir auch nicht unter "/" der Boot-Partition, sondern unter "/boot/" der Root-Partition.

Die grub.conf sollte also so aussehen:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda2

```

Wobei das "splashimage=" nur dafür sorgt das du ein schönes Bildchen in deinem ootloader angezeigt bekommst.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## siringo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Na, da du anscheinend keine extra Boot-Partition hast, liegt der kernel bei dir auch nicht unter "/" der Boot-Partition, sondern unter "/boot/" der Root-Partition.
> 
> Die grub.conf sollte also so aussehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hm

wenn ich aber ins boot verzeichniss reingehe mit

cd boot

ist dort nichts drin......

kann das sein ?

----------

## theche

du hast grub installiert?

du hast einen kernel gebaut und ihn nach /boot/ kopiert?

du hast /boot auf einer eigenen Partition oder nicht? Warum ist dein Swap eigentlich so groß? Oder les ich das nur falsch, dass du da ewig viele Blöcke für hast?

wo ist eigentlich dein hda3 und hda4 hin?

übrigens: cd /boot wäre richtig. SOfern du dich nicht in / befindest

----------

## SinoTech

 *siringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> hm
> ...

 

Sorry, aber auch hier heißt es:  Lies das Handbuch ordentlich

Wenn du keine extra "/boot" Partition hast, sollte in dem verzeichniss etwas drin sein. Wenn nichts drin ist hast du evtl. doch eine Boot-Partition (Die aber nicht gemountet ist) oder ... oder ich weiß es auch nicht. Nur Hellsehen können wir auch da nicht. Du solltest schon selbst wissen ob und was du da gemacht hast.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## siringo

so , ganz von vorne..

ich hab die festplatte mit cfdisk partitioniert, und 1 linuxpartition (hda2) und eine swap partition (hda5) erstellt und gemountet:

mke2fs -j /dev/hda2

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkswap /dev/hda5

swapon /dev/hda5

dann hab ich mein stage3archiv ins gentoo verzeichniss und meinen snapshot ins gentoo/usr verzeichniss entpackt:

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3.2005.1.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

dann hab ich das distfiles verzeichniss auf die platte kopiert und das proc gemounted

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

dann die resolv kopiert:

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

dann chroot und update und sorce und die gentoo-sources gemerged:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge gentoo-sources

rm /usr/src/linux

dann den grub installiert:

grub

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

und die grub.conf ins boot verzeichniss eingetragen

nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

title=gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda2

kde hab ich auch noch gemerged... ist aber nach dem 89. paket mit einer fehlermeldung abgebrochen.... aber ich denke wird wohl nicht so schlimm sein wenn 3 pakete fehlen??

nagut...

1. problem: nach dem einschalten kommt grub.... findet aber meinen kernel nicht

2. problem: nach startx kommt zwar kurz das kde mit "X"-maus, geht aber wieder auf die console zurück mit folgender fehlermeldung:

open /Dev/fb0: no such device

login error 32 errno2 no such file

reason get-pty: not enougth ptys

0.0 broken

und bitte keine antworten nach dem prinzip RTFM....

----------

## theche

kernel korrigieren (pts). udev mergen (ist wahrscheinlich schon geschehen). X konfigurieren.

Wie schaffst du es denn auf eine Konsole in die du startx tippen kannst?

----------

## siringo

 *theche wrote:*   

> kernel korrigieren (pts). udev mergen (ist wahrscheinlich schon geschehen). X konfigurieren.
> 
> Wie schaffst du es denn auf eine Konsole in die du startx tippen kannst?

 

was meinst du mit "kernel korrigieren (pts) udev mergen ?

auf die konsole komm ich ja immer noch mit der installcd

----------

## theche

versuch erstmal deinen kernel zu booten statt mit X rumzuspielen  :Smile: 

----------

## siringo

würd ich ja gern

aber grub sagt er findet meinen kernel nicht... 

ich hab ihn gefunden. glaub ich zumindest... in /usr/scr/

aber wenn ich das in der grub.conf angebe findet er auch keinen kernel... seufz

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *siringo wrote:*   

> so , ganz von vorne..
> 
> ich hab die festplatte mit cfdisk partitioniert, und 1 linuxpartition (hda2) und eine swap partition (hda5) erstellt und gemountet:
> 
> mke2fs -j /dev/hda2
> ...

 

irgendwie vermisse ich dabei kernelconfiguration, kernel compilen, und kernel nach /boot kopieren

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *siringo wrote:*   

> würd ich ja gern
> 
> aber grub sagt er findet meinen kernel nicht... 
> 
> ich hab ihn gefunden. glaub ich zumindest... in /usr/scr/
> ...

 

in /usr/src liegen deine kernelquellen die du mit emerge gentoo-sources installiert hast. da ist, solange du den kernel nicht compiliert hast, kein kernel-image. das musst du dir schon selber bauen.

7. Configuring the Kernel

----------

## SinoTech

 *siringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

Du hast deine ROOT-Partition nach "boot" gemountet was natürlich komplett falsch war. Entweder du hast eine extra BOOT-Partition, die wird dann nach "boot" gemountet, oder du hast KEINE Boot-Partition und dann wird auch nichts nach "/boot" gemountet.

Da du offensichtlich deine ROOT-Partition nach "/boot" gemountet hast, ist dein "/boot" natürlich leer, weil grub sich nach "/" auf deiner ROOT-Partition installiert hat. Du machst jetzt also folgendes.

1. Mit LiveCD booten

2. In dein System chrooten

3. Unter "/" alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse von grub löschen

```

$ rm -rf /grub

```

4. grub neu installieren

5. Den Kernel neu bauen (Da du wahrscheinlich genkernel benutzt hast, wird es dir den kernel nämlich auch auf "/" deiner ROOT-Partition installiert haben).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Louisdor

 *siringo wrote:*   

> mke2fs -j /dev/hda2
> 
> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 Was soll das mit den doppelten Mounten des /dev/hda2, oder ist das nur ein Tippfehler?

 *siringo wrote:*   

> dann hab ich mein stage3archiv ins gentoo verzeichniss und meinen snapshot ins gentoo/usr verzeichniss entpackt:
> 
> [...]
> 
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> ...

 wieso machst Du denn hier ein:

```
rm /usr/src/linux
```

 *siringo wrote:*   

> dann den grub installiert:
> 
> ```
> grub
> 
> ...

 Wenn, dann aber so, mit:

```
nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

oder hast Du Dir in der /etc/profile oder .bashrc schon ein Alias¹ dafür eingerichtet?

 *siringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 Ist denn der Kernel: /linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 auch wirklich in /boot/ drin?

Mach mal bitte ein:

```
ls -la /boot/
```

 *siringo wrote:*   

> 1. problem: nach dem einschalten kommt grub.... findet aber meinen kernel nicht

 OK, und wie machst DU dann weiter, um Dein System zu starten?

 *siringo wrote:*   

> 2. problem: nach startx kommt zwar kurz das kde mit "X"-maus, geht aber wieder auf die console zurück mit folgender fehlermeldung:
> 
> open /Dev/fb0: no such device
> 
> login error 32 errno2 no such file
> ...

 (Wie konntest DU versuchen X zu starten wenn Du nicht am Grub Prompt weiterkommst?)

Hast Du Dir Deine /etc/X11/xorg.conf auch mal angeschaut, was da so drin steht und sie ggf. an Dein System angepasst?

 *siringo wrote:*   

> und bitte keine antworten nach dem prinzip RTFM....

 Da sag ich jetzt nichts dazu!

 *¹) wrote:*   

> alias nano="nano -w"

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## theche

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Wenn, dann aber so, mit:
> 
> ```
> nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Na dadran wirds nicht gescheitert sein, die grub.conf hat imho keine zu langen zeilen. auch wenn die fehler dadraus richtig lustig sein können...

----------

## Louisdor

 *theche wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Wenn, dann aber so, mit:
> 
> ```
> nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
> ```
> ...

 Hm, ich bin ja auch nur mal alles so durchgegangen, was er geschrieben hatte und habe alles was mir so augefallen ist kommentiert!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## siringo

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *siringo wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

danke für den hinweis... ja das war ein fehler, ist schon korrigiert...

----------

## siringo

 *kil wrote:*   

>  *siringo wrote:*   würd ich ja gern
> 
> aber grub sagt er findet meinen kernel nicht... 
> 
> ich hab ihn gefunden. glaub ich zumindest... in /usr/scr/
> ...

 

hm das hab ich wohl übersehen.... gut.... dann mach ich das mal  :Smile: 

----------

## siringo

so.... kernel ist kompiliert .... unmengen von fehlermeldungen beim booten...

werd jetzt alles nochmal ganz ganz langsam von anfang durchgehen....

danke an alle die konstruktive hilfestellung geleistet haben....

----------

## 7maestro7

jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Nach welcher Anleitung gehst du vor?

Ich hab bisher in der Gentoo-Doku keine solche Aneinanderreihung von Befehlen gefunden, wie du sie hier benutzt.

Tu dir seblst einen Gefallen und benutze:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml (für alle nicht 64Bit Prozessoren) oder

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml (für 64Bit-Prozessoren)

ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass du eine x86 Architektur hast.

und bitte lass keine Seite aus, lies alle Seiten bis zum Ende und gehe dann mit den ">" Symbolen weiter (auch wenn irgendwo steht fahren sie jetzt mit *blabla* weiter. Lies es dir trotzdem durch... Du kannst nur schlauer werden)

Am besten benutzt du erst mal genkernel außerdem.

Obwohl manche RTFM-posts etwas heftig klingen, kann ich sie gut verstehen, da es keine Distri mit besserer InstallationsDoku gibt als Gentoo. Und wenn du GENAU nach der vorgeht kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen außer du hast rel. exotische Hardware.

Gruß maestro

----------

